# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD'den zengin Afgan madenlerine hücum

## bozok

*ABDğden zengin Afgan madenlerine hücum*



*ABD'li şirketler 1 trilyon dolarlık madenler için sıraya girdi
*
11 Eylülğü gerekçe göstererek 2001ğde Afganistanğı işgal eden ABD, yeraltı araştırma ekipleriyle bu ülkenin dünyanın en zengin maden yataklarına sahip olduğunu tespit etti. Onlarca ABD şirketi 1 trilyon dolarlık bu madenleri çıkarmak için teklif verdi.

Irak Savaşığnın petrol için çıktığını iddia edenlere en önemli kozu geçtiğimiz yıl New York Times gazetesinin yaptığı manşet vermişti. NYT, Amerikan yönetiminin Afganistanğda 1 trilyon dolar değerinde bakır, demir, kobalt, altın ve lityum rezervi bulduğunu duyurmuş ve böylece Afgan işgalininin de ekonomik gerekçeleri olduğuna yönelik şüpheleri olanlara çok güçlü bir silah vermişti. Gazetenin bir ABD Savunma Bakanlığı iç yazışmasına dayandırdığı haberine göre, daha önce bilinmeyen demir, bakır, kobalt, altın ve lityum yataklarının dünyada üinğin yeraltı kaynakları konusundaki hakimiyetine son verecek nitelikte olduğu bile belirtiliyordu. 

*3 nadir bulunan maden*

İngiliz The Sunday Times gazetesi de dün yayınladığı haberinde ABDğnin bu tespitin ardından yeraltı araştırma ekiplerini (USGS) bölgeye göndererek en zengin madenlere ev sahipliği yaptığı iddia edilen Helmand bölgesindeki volkanik Hannesin dağından örnekler aldığını yazdı. Buna göre USGS ekiplerinin aldığı örnekler, daha önceki Pentagon yazışmasını doğrular nitelikte. Hatta dağın çevresinde LCD TVğler ile elektrikli arabaların yapımında da kullanılan ve çok nadir bulunan 3 elementten (Lantanyum, Cerium, Neodimium) de bol miktarda bulunduğu anlaşıldı. Hanneşinğin 1.3 milyar tonluk kayaları üzerinde yapılan araştırmada sadece bu ender bulunan minerallerin rezerv değerinin 80 milyar dolar olduğu tespit edildi. USGS, özellikle Kabilğe 90 km uzaktaki Hacıgak bölgesinde tespit edilen altın, bakır, çinko, demir ve lityum yataklarının değerinin ise 700 milyar dolara yakın olduğunu tahmin ediyor. şimdiden bu madenleri çıkarmak için 20 şirket teklif vermiş durumda. Tabi ki öncelik Amerikan şirketlerinin olacak... 

*ABD ğyardımcı oluyorğ*

Keşifle ilgili açıklama yapan dönemin ABD güçleri komutanı ve şu anki CIA Başkanı Orgeneral David Petreus, bu dev rezervleri ğhayret vericiğ olarak değerlendirmişti. Afganistan, madenlerinin işletme ihalelerini Afganistan Maden Bakanlığına danışmanlık yapan Pentagon aracılığıyla veriyor. ABD Savunma Bakan Yardımcısı Paul Brinkley, ğMaden Bakanlığı bu işin üstesinden gelebilecek donanımda değil. Onlara hazır olmaları için yardımcı oluyoruzğ demişti. 

*Arşivlerden çıkmış*

2004ğte incelemelerde bulunmak için gönderilen Amerikalı jeolog ekibi, Afgan Jeolojik Araştırmalar Merkezi kütüphanesinde, tozlu dosyalar ve haritalar buldu. Bu haritalar, 80ğlerde ülkeyi işgal eden Sovyetlerğin mühendislerince hazırlanmıştı ve Afganistanğdaki maden potansiyelini gösteriyordu. ABDğli uzmanlar haritalardan yola çıkarak 2006ğdan bu yana ülkenin yüzde 70ğini kapsayan bir bölgede maden arayışına başladı. Toprağın 3 boyutlu haritaları çıkarıldı. Ve nihayet, *ğhazineğ* bulundu.


25.09.2011 20:44 / *VATAN


*

----------

